
Kiss your browser goodbye (1997) - ssclafani
http://www.wired.com/wired/archive/5.03/ff_push.html
======
c1sc0
I remember reading that article, I remember downloading that Pointcast thingie
& I also remember being completely left in the cold because the only crap
being _pushed_ down my throat was US-centric.

------
cswetenham
If you leave aside the fact that they're talking about Pointcast, the article
gets a lot of things right in terms of what is now possible with RSS feeds,
Twitter, YouTube, Tumblr, NetFlix, Hulu...

------
NewHighScore
LOL, Kiss your browser goodbye. When they say "The browser becomes invisible
by becoming ubiquitous" I bet they weren't thinking the browser might be the
only application on your system.

------
cubicle67
context:
[http://aether.com/archives/wireds_worst_stories_zippies_t.ht...](http://aether.com/archives/wireds_worst_stories_zippies_t.html)

